# Eyes of Water



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

*Name:* Eyes of Water (Olhos D água)

*Date of dubbing:* 17 / 05 / 2009 to 19 / 05 / 2009

*Type:* Aquarium planted with natural inspired aquascaping in rivers of Sierra da Bodoquena - MS - Brazil

*Measures the aquarium:* 180cmx50cmx60cm = 540 liters (142.62 gallons) Approximate

*Filtering:* Canister Azoo 1500L/h (in the future can use the Seachem Matrix 1L) + Atmam UV Filter 5W

*Heating: *Via Aqua 300W = 28 degrees Celsius / 82 degrees Fahrenheit

*Lighting: *Lamps T5 Osram Skywhite Lumilux (6 X T5 54W 8.000K) + T8 Sylvania (2 X T8 16W 4.000K) = 356W

*Conditioning: *Seachem Acid Buffer + Azoo Easy Starter + Stress Zyme + Elos Aqua Uno

*Liquid fertilization (doses daily): *Seachem Flourish + Seachem Nitrogen + Seachem Phosphorus + Seachem Potassium + Seachem Iron

*CO2 System:* Cylinder with regulator of 4kg + it bubbles ISTA + ISTA MAX MIX CO2 REACTOR big + Red Sea CO2 indicator

*Material for Hardscap: *3 Driftwoods of Aroeira (Schinus), 1kg stones of black and beige dolomite small, 30kg of sand filter for swimming pool, a submerged pump Jasper 900L / h, two hoses transparent filter canister measure 1 ½, a connector type "L", a funnel type connector and a connector connecting hoses, hoses for all of 1 ½, plastic suction cups and armbands.

*Aquascaping:* Driftwoods concentrated in focal point, medium and small stones located mainly on the right side and some stones in the center, sand and concentrated in the focal point and right side. The idea is to simulate the environment Sierra of Bodoquena in the state of Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil, environment with a biotype of crystalline waters, with high aquatic flora and fauna and diverse, where the focal point of gold is the simulating a source of river, called the "Olho D água (Eye of Water)". This aquarium is inspired by the rivers of Bodoquena, as the rivers Sucuri, Prata and Baía Bonita, but it is not a biotype.
The name "Eye of Water" refers to the expected effect of a submerged pump that will circulate the water and emerge from the bottom of the sand in front, simulating a source of river, called here Eye of Water, similar to natural rivers Sierra of Bodoquena. The flora and fauna are predominantly of native origin of the Sierra of Bodoquena (through research), however, plants such as Eleocharis, Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal and mosses were not classified as species belonging to the flora of the region, but not the aquarium is a biotype, it makes no great difference in spite of not using exotic, species of Brazilian flora.

*Flora:* Focused primarily on the left and center, with a small part of the right to the bottom 
Bacopa australis 
Chara fibrosa 
Echinodorus macrophyllus 
Echinodorus tenellus 
Eleocharis mínima 
Eleocharis vivípara
Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal 
Najas guadalupensis 
Nymphaea gardneriana

*Fauna: *
Vertebrates
Apistogramma Borelli = 3
Corydora Micro Hastatus = 10
Corydoras aeneus = 4 
Otocinclus affins / vittatus / Parotocinclus haroldoi = 10
Moenkausia santafilomenae / oligopepis = 2 
Leporinus fasciatus = 2 
Characidium fasciatum = 4 
Hyphessobrycon eques / serpae = 20
Hyphessobrycon flammeus = 20 &#8230;??????????
Wild Guppy (Poecilia reticulata sp. "Santo André") = 50 + or - (beautiful colors, but some patients&#8230;are improving) 
Guaru (Poecilia vivípara sp. "Santo André") = ??? (are also beautiful, the ocelo cent of the body looks like an eye)

*Invertebrates *
Gost Shrimp (Macrobrachium jelskii / sp.) = 20 
Crab (Trichodactylus sp. "Mogi das Cruzes") = 2
Snail (Pomacea bridgesi) = 20

These are some sites I used for research, especially the site of Aquamazon.

Link interesting: http://www.aquamazon.com.br/?area=expedicoes_baia_bonita
Link interesting: www.portalbonito.com.br
Link interesting: www.bonitobrazil.com.br

Weight apology by the English suffered

Hugs
JACK

Photos



























































































Resents Photos 09 / 07 / 2009























































Eye of Water









Nymphaea gardneriana 









Nymphaea gardneriana


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Neat idea to use the pump to create the look of a natural spring bubbling up from the sand!

At least, I assume that's what that is =). 

I also really like the "mushroom" looking cover on the right side.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Obrigado! (thanks) very nice journal, great plants and fotos.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone

Through this video is possible to have access to the other videos that are on Youtube. 
Some of these videos show the operation of the source (Eye of Water).


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

talent talent talent!

wonderful!!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Really neat, the bubbling spring affect is the icing on this one


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello

The effect, "Eyes of Water", river is not difficult, in my Blog show you step by step how it was built, in the videos is more evident effect the source of water.

This is the Blog:http://eyeofwater.blogspot.com/

Is rather abandoned, and the translation is suffering, I hope understand because tank... died in October 2009 ...

Opsss ... Esquesidos to provide the substrate used ...

*Substrate:* Elos Terra Medium and Small - Elos Bottom Mineral -Elos Terra Zero - Elos Aqua Uno

*Description: *30 Liters of Elos Terra Medium and Small "used" + 10 liters of Elos Bottom Mineral + 3 packages Elos Terra Zero + 1 box Elos Aqua Uno

Hugs
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi

I am posting some pictures and some videos ... the "crabs" are difficult to shoot because they are very aloof! The "Characidium fasciatum" behave as models, can not a see camera that are already and pouting!

*Videos the Crabs:* This species has behaved very well, not eating or playing around the plants and fish ... they appear steal the scene!











*Photos*

Characidium fasciatum









Characidium fasciatum









Hyphessobrycon eques









Apistogramma Borelli 









Nymphaea gardneriana: Beutiful Plant









Hugs
JACK


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Brilliant !!!
Bela paisagem, Roberto.
Saudações

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

This tank is fantastic! I love the nymphoides and the population is very interesting.
Could we see a picture of the wild guppies and guaru?
Great tank once again!!!!


----------

